# YFT at Diana Hoover DDCV Pic



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys- Here are some pics of some YFT caught at Alaminos Canyon 25, or the Hooover Diana DDCV. It's in about 5000 feet of water and about 100-150 miles offshore from Galveston. 










I don't know how much the big fish weighed- maybe 70-90? Not sure if the small one is a blackfin or a yellow either, just wanted to post a report...


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice catch, the small one if a blackfin and you had a good guess. I would guess the big one to be around 80 - 85lbs.


----------



## Joseph34306 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice catch! Did yall catch those right off the supply boat or the rig? I am assuming yall were working judging by the hard hats.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not the guy in the picture...my co-worker used to work there and he sent me the pix...they caught the fish off the platform during their off time...


----------

